# Rechner hängt sich mit weißem Bildschirm auf



## Senshi86 (16. April 2010)

Moin,

hab nen kleines Problem mit meinem Desktop Rechner und hoffe, dass hier jemand eine Idee hat was es sein könnte bzw. was ich noch prüfen kann 

Erst mal kurz zur Situation.
Vor ungefähr zwei Monaten war ich noch im Ausland. Den Rechner habe ich jetzt nach meiner Rückkehr nach Deutschland per TNT hierher geschickt. Die Festplatten waren aber dem ersten Anschein nach in Ordnung, Windows aufspielen hat problemlos funktioniert. Da aber mein Monitor beim Transport kaputt gegangen ist und ich erst jetzt einen neuen geholt habe (hatte davor nur einen kleinen Leihweise dran), konnte ich den Rechner bisher noch nicht ausgiebig betreiben bzw. habe ihn nie längere Zeit an gehabt.

Das Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass irgendwann der Bildschirm einfach komplett weiß wird und nichts mehr geht. Ich muss dann den Rechner hart ausmachen. Der nächste Bootvorgang bzw. die nächsten Bootvorgänge schlagen in der Regel fehl, das Besondere was mir dabei auffällt ist, dass die Lüfter mit voller Kraft drehen und nicht damit aufhören (normalerweise drehen sie kurz stark und gehen dann auf die normale Betriebsgeschwindigkeit runter). Nach einigen Versuchen funktioniert es in der Regel wieder. Eine Regelmäßigkeit habe ich bisher noch nicht entdecken können, mal geht es schneller, mal braucht es eine Weile. Es gab auch nie besondere Belastungen wenn der Rechner hängen geblieben ist, weder war er etwas am installieren, noch hat die Festplatte ausgiebig gearbeitet oder war der Arbeitsspeicher bzw. Prozessor stark ausgelastet. 

Ich bin jetzt natürlich auf fehlersuche, da dass ja kein Dauerzustand ist.
Was bisher geschehen ist:

1)
Ich hatte mir mit dem Monitor neuen Arbeitsspeicher bestellt und eingebaut. Er war vom gleichen Hersteller, aber (ungewollt) eine andere Art (habe DDR3 1600 drin und hatte DDR3 1333 bestellt). Nachdem das erste Mal der Fehler aufgetreten war hatte ich gemerkt, dass einer der alten 1600er Riegel nicht richtig eingebaut war, eine Hälfte hat drin gesteckt, die andere war halb draußen. Hoffe, dass das Mainboard dadurch nicht irgendwie Schaden genommen haben kann. Auf jeden Fall hab ich erst mal einen RAM Tester laufen lassen (Memtest 3.4). Das Ergebnis: der Test ist bei dem alten Arbeitsspeicher (den neuen ausgebaut) problemlos durchgelaufen, daher nehme ich an, dass damit, auch mit dem Mainboard in dieser Beziehung, alles in Ordnung ist. Den Neuen habe ich auch getestet, auch hier allein, also alten RAM ausgebaut, und hier hat Memtest einige Fehler gefunden. Den RAM werde ich also zurück schicken. Aber auch nur mit dem alten RAM passiert es immer noch, dass plötzlich der Bildschirm weiß wird. War also wohl auch nicht das Problem.

2)
Den Festplatten traue ich nicht. Auch wenn sie scheinbar laufen, bei zumindest einer weiß ich, dass Linux damals, bereits vor dem Versenden des Rechners, gemeldet hat, dass eine der Platten fehlerhafte Sektoren aufweist und die Platte ausgewechselt werden sollte, weil sie bald kaputt gehen könnte. Wie bereits gesagt, augenscheinlich laufen sie momentan. Mein nächster Schritt war also, einen Festplattenscanner zu holen (HD Tune). Ich müsste jetzt noch mal einen Intensivscan laufen lassen, der halt eine Weile dauert, aber der Quick Scan von gestern hat keine Ergebnisse geliefert. Einzig bei der Festplatte, die Linux bereits gemeldet hatte, wurden bei den Festplatten Infos zwei Werte gelb angezeigt. Werde jetzt also als nächstes den Test noch mal in der langsamen Ausführung laufen lassen, wenn er nichts findet werde ich die fehlerhafte Platte mal abklemmen, Windows auf einer anderen neu installieren und schauen, ob das dann einen Unterschied macht oder nicht.

Hat jemand weitere Vorschläge? Tests die ich laufen lassen könnte? Sonstige Ideen? 

Danke und Gruß
Marcel

P.S.:
Aktuelle Rechnerkonfiguration:
Intel Core i7 920
Gigabyte EX58-UD5 Mainboard
OCZ 6GB DDR3 1600 RAM CL 7-7-7
896MB XFX GeForce GTX260 Black Edition
2x Maxtor STM3500320AS  500GB
1x Samsung HD501LJ  500GB
1x Western Digital WD5000AAJS-32TKA0 500GB
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## PC Heini (16. April 2010)

Grüss Dich

Probiere mal zu helfen. 

Nimm mal die Graka raus und steck die wieder ein.
Alle übrigen Komponenten auf richtigen Sitz überprüfen. Auch die Stromkabel.

Nun zum Monitor;
Der neue ist also angeschlossen. Wird das Bild schlagartig weiss, oder verschwindet die Anzeige langsam?
Ist der Monitor und Graka richtig eingestellt und ev justiert?
Denn; Das weisse Bild würde heissen, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung funktioniert, aber kein Bildsignal kommt.
Daher tippe ich mal auf Graka oder Einstellungsfehler.
Dies mal meine erste Idee zum Problem.


----------



## Senshi86 (17. April 2010)

Hi,
also das Bild wird von den einen auf den anderen Moment weiß, ist wie ein umschalten. Eben ist es auch mal kurz darauf schwarz geworden. An den Festplatten scheints wohl nicht zu liegen.
Hab Kabel noch mal alle geprüft und Graka raus geholt, durch geblasen und neu rein gesteckt, jetzt warte ich mal ab ob noch mal was passiert oder ob es sich erledigt hat, letzteres wäre natürlich schön.
Danke schon mal, falls noch mehr Ideen kommen, ich bin offen für alles 


// Edit:
Also ich hab jetzt noch einige Sachen versucht, bisher aber noch keinen Erfolg.
Gestern hat es so ausgesehen als wär wohl doch das Mainboard dran schuld, bis ich raus gefunden hab, dass es wohl "nur" Probleme bei einem Neustart boot hat wenn meine externen Festplatten direkt dran hängen (wieso auch immer). 
Dann dachte ich heute als nächstes, dass es vllt. doch an der Graka liegen könnte weil eine Weile nicht passiert war und mir dann aufgefallen ist, dass ich den 2. Monitor nicht angeschlossen hatte. Naja, eben grad wieder so nen weißen Bildschirm gehabt und nix ging mehr, also kanns der Bildschirm auch nicht sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich noch an das Problem heran gehen könnte? Ich hab leider auch nix im Haus wo ich zumindest die Graka zum Test austauschen könnte, natürlich sehr dumme Situation ...
Die Teile haben zwar noch alle Garantie, aber ich kann schlecht alles der Reihe nach zurück schicken weil es kaputt sein könnte, zumal ich es wahrscheinlich eh zurück bekomme wenn die nichts feststellen können ... =/


----------



## Saddel (17. April 2010)

Klingt danach als scheint die Grafikkarte schlichtweg fehlerhaft zu arbeiten, denn:

Festplatten verursachen keine Farbfehler...
Mainboard auch nicht, es sei denn die Verbindung zur Grafikkarte ist defekt, beschädigt, wie auch immer. 

in den meisten Fällen sind Treiberprobleme da, falsche Treiber, durch andere Treiber teilweise überschrieben, etc. Die Grafikkarte spielt verrückt, wird vielleicht zu heiss und sendet eben ein weisses Bild.

Wenn du den Rechner zu laufen bekommst, dann lade dir ein Grafiktest herunter, so etwas wie Benchmark 3d. Damit siehst du direkt, ob die Grafikkarte mit den Komponenten richtig arbeitet. Wenn das tatsächlich durchläuft und du den Punktewert bekommst vergleiche ihn mit den leuten, die ein ähnliches system haben (online möglich)

Kommst du auch damit nicht weiter, empfehle ich dir ein "systemcheck". auch dazu gibt es im netz diverse freewaretools. Ramtest, mainboard tests etc.

Hast du alle treiber installiert? meist vergessen viele auch die mainboardtreiber.. ist der Grafiktreiber wirklich der richtige? Die neuen Forceware treiber sind absolut problemlos.. findest du direkt bei nvidia..

wenn das auch nicht weiter hilft, wirst du mit sicherheit eine beschädigte komponente haben, dann hilft nur noch: alles rausnehmen was nicht zum betrieb unbedingt gebraucht wird und systematisch testen, sprich einem nach den anderen wieder einbauen und schauen wo der pc dann spinnt..

viel glück

Saddel


----------



## Senshi86 (18. April 2010)

Also Treiber sind alle aktuell, hab ich bei der Installation frisch aus dem Netz geladen und auch ausschließlich von den Herstellerseiten.

Folgendes hab ich jetzt gemacht:
1) RAM Tests
Hab mit memtest86 mehrmals den RAM getestet, der den ich drin hab muss in Ordnung sein, hats immer ohne Probleme geschafft. Der neue den ich bestellt hatte läuft mit nem ganzen Haufen an Fehlern druch und ein Riegel wird manchmal nicht mal anerkannt -> geht wieder zurück, ist aber auch nicht mehr drin gewesen, Schuld an den Abstürzen war er also nicht gewesen.

2) Prozessor / RAM
Hab mal einen Auslastungstest für eine Weile laufen lassen, alle Cores der CPU auf  100% für ca. eine halbe Stunde + ungefähr 90% RAM auslastung für den gleiche Zeitraum, ebenfalls einwandfrei. Temperatur des Prozessors war danach knapp 30 °C, Kühlung arbeitet also einwandfrei.

3) Festplatten
Hab jetzt mal alle die drin waren abgeklemmt und eine externe 2,5" Festplatte dran gehängt, von der ich mir sicher bin, dass sie in Ordnung ist. Das werde ich jetzt eine Weile lang beobachten, bezweifle es aber auch ein wenig.

4) Grafikkarte
Die letzte Komponente. Insgesamt arbeitet sie in Ordnung (3D Benchmark noch nicht gemacht das kommt dann jetzt noch), 2D wie 3D Betrieb funktioniert augenscheinlich fehlerfrei. Auch die Temperatur im Dauerbetrieb ist zwar warm, aber nicht wirklich heiß. Hab gestern bestimmt 2-3 Stunden WoW ohne Probleme gespielt, bis dann auf einmal wieder Schluss war (dieses Mal war die Farbe ein Grünton, aber die Art und das Ergebnis war das Gleiche).
Auf die Grafikkarte deuten momentan noch hin,
a) dass sie ab und zu (nicht oft, aber kommt vor) beim Booten den Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl laufen hat, nicht runter geht und der Rechner dann auch nicht hoch fährt und
b) dass ich den Bios Bootvorgang normal sehe, aber sobald der Windows Bildschirm kommen sollte der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. Dabei wird aber definitiv noch ein Signal an den Bildschirm gesendet denn er schaltet nicht in Stand By.
Werde jetzt schauen, dass ich eine Graka zum austauschen bekommen kann und dann mal weiter schauen. 

Das blöde ist nur, sämtliche Teile von meinem Rechner, auch die Graka, haben zwar noch Garantie, aber da das ein Problem ist, dass nur unregelmäßig auftritt, dem keinerlei mir ersichtlichen Voraussetzungen zu Grunde liegen und das ich bisher noch nie gezielt nachstellen konnte, bis es halt wieder passiert ist, könnte ich mir fast vorstellen, dass ich die gleiche Karte wieder als "ist doch in Ordnung" wieder zurück bekomme ...
Ich weiß ja wie das läuft, da wird das Teil irgendwo in nen Rechner gehängt, kurz angetestet, "geht doch alles" Feststellung, "Kunde doof" Schlussfolgerung und wird wieder zurück geschickt ... 
Ist übrigens ne eigene Erfahrung. Bei mir wars damals ne XBOX, da war ich als Praktikant in nem Elektrohandel (ohne Namen zu nennen), die wurde zurück gegeben mit dem Fehler "hat manchmal Ladehemmungen", die wurde dann eine halbe Stunde lang getestet, es wurde nichts festgestellt und schwupp stand sie wieder im Laden für den nächsten Pechvogel der sie kaufen würde. 

Nu gut, ich mach dann mal weiter 
Danke soweit für die Antworten


----------



## Saddel (19. April 2010)

Nach Deinen Beschreibungen liegt es an der Grafikkarte. Auch die Grafikkarte hat einen Speicher. Sollten dort Sektoren beschädigt sein, kommen die Fehler eben nur dann vor, wenn diese Sektoren beschrieben werden, was erklärt, warum es nur "sporadisch" vorkommt. Graikdaten werden gespeichert und wieder gelöscht, genau wie beim Ram. Um eben sicher zu gehen, kann man diesen Benchmarktest verwenden, der lastet die Grafikkarte vollkommen aus. Aber schon die Beschreibung beim Bootvorgang ist Grund genug, die Grafikkarte umzutauschen, denn auf Dauer kann sie sehr schnell auch andere Komponenten beschädigen, als erstes dürfte dann dein Mainboard drann glauben. Wenn du also noch Garantie hast, tausch den PC doch einfach um, Problem gelöst !


----------



## Senshi86 (21. April 2010)

Soo,
also ja, ist definitiv die Grafikkarte. 
Hatte das Glück, mir eine für ein paar Tage leihen zu können (ist jetzt seit gestern drin) und bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.
Habe den Hersteller jetzt mal angeschrieben, mal schauen was bei raus kommt, die Karte ist ja erst knapp 16 Monate alt, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die die umtauschen.

Nur mal so aus Interesse, gibts generell Probleme mit XFX (nVidia) Karten? Ich meine mich damals nach einigen Tests für die Karte entschieden zu haben, viele Sachen kommen halt erst nach längerer Zeit zu Tage (erinnere mich da noch an irgendeine Sache von nvidia wo sämtliche Chips einer Generation kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputt gegangen sind oder so). Mich wunderts halt, dass XFX überhaupt keine neuen Modelle mehr im Angebot hat und wenn ich bei Alternate rein schaue, dann haben die überhaupt kein XFX mehr im Angebot, außer bei ATI.

Ansonsten danke für die Tips und Ratschläge, Problem ist ja jetzt gefunden und wird gelöst


----------

